# Stallone You Tube interview for The Expendables



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a GREAT use of the medium!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2010)

I didn't realize that Dolph Lundgren was a martial artist:

http://www.torontosun.com/entertainment/movies/2010/08/09/14967546.html



> Stallone "kept everything around my character sort of light," Lundgren says of Gunnar Jensen, a mercenary who either is or isn't on the side of our hero Barney "Schizo" Ross (Stallone), depending on whether or not his feelings have been hurt lately. It's a sensitive streak made all the more humourous, considering that Lundgren is physically the biggest guy in a cast that includes Stallone, Jason Statham, (Stone Cold) Steve Austin, Bruce Willis, Mickey Rourke and Arnold Schwarzenegger.
> "I mean, apart from blowing a few people away in the beginning, I don't even kill that many. There's a period of transition in the film until I get to what people are used to seeing me do, be really mean and proficient."
> As for who would win in a fight between Lundgren and Li (you may be surprised by who does in the movie), Lundgren demurs. *"He's tough. He's a Wushu guy (China's mixed-martial-arts national sport) and I'm Kyokushin karate (Lundgren is a third-degree black belt). His style is very round and flowing with a lot of kicks. Whereas my karate is very power-oriented with a lot of punches and knees. Our size difference aside, it's an interesting combination of styles.* Stallone is very good at using physicality in his movies. He thinks of the sizes of guns, for example, and the right people to be using them."


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2010)

I just hope I'm in as good a shape as Sly when I reach retirement age ... then again, I am not in that good a shape *now*!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I just hope I'm in as good a shape as Sly when I reach retirement age ... then again, I am not in that good a shape *now*!


I hear you.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2010)

I was curious, so, with the help of IMDB, I did the math, the average age of the stars is over fifty. Of course, Sukerkin, if you and I were paid as well to be in good shape, we'd be in good shape too.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 10, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't realize that Dolph Lundgren was a martial artist:
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/entertainment/movies/2010/08/09/14967546.html



Oh yeah, Dolph's a big deal in karate circles.  He even was guest teacher at a Kyokushin workshop in Europe this summer.

Oh, and I can't wait for this movie, I'm freaking out!


----------



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Oh, and I can't wait for this movie, I'm freaking out!


I'm right there with you, for some reason I got it in my head that this opened on the sixth. I was Pissed last week when I realized it wasn't until this Friday


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2010)

Big Don said:


> I was curious, so, with the help of IMDB, I did the math, the average age of the stars is over fifty. Of course, Sukerkin, if you and I were paid as well to be in good shape, we'd be in good shape too.



:lol:  Aye, there is a lot of truth in that {or at least a truth that I will cling to to salve my self-image }.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 10, 2010)

The funny part is Stallone had approached Van Damme about doing the movie and he declined to do JCVD and The Eagle Path, two straight to DVD movies.  

Still, the movie is missing Norris, Seagal, Dudikof, and Russel.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 10, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol:  Aye, there is a lot of truth in that {or at least a truth that I will cling to to salve my self-image }.


Of course, if any of you would like to pay me to get in shape, I'm cheap.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 12, 2010)

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/coll...he-numbers-the-cast-of-the-expendables#photo7


----------



## Omar B (Aug 27, 2010)

Resurrecting the topic!  

Found this nice tournament video clip of Dolph from '79.  damn would I hate to have faced that beast!  http://www.fightauthority.com/watch.php?ytv=EdV2tvv1u3I&feature=youtube_gdata_player&


----------



## xJOHNx (Aug 29, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I just hope I'm in as good a shape as Sly when I reach retirement age ... then again, I am not in that good a shape *now*!


You can only thank yourself


----------

